# Halloween Costumes at Costumes4less.com



## nick (Mar 19, 2005)

We have been upgrading our site, as well as the product line we carry. Take a look at 10,000+ styles of halloween costumes for adults, teens, childeren, Toddlers and infants at www.costumes4less.com


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Welcome spam.


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

Begone spam of Satan!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

moved this post to appropriate section


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

dearest Nick, wrong site ,wrong people,wrong time,
WE know every, well, almost everyplace we can get this stuff and sorry to say.....

cheaper!!!
although your costumes are a deal but we'd tweek them anyway, so little tip.
only tell us about your store when theres major clearence.K,


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

isis11571 said:


> dearest Nick, wrong site ,wrong people,wrong time,
> WE know every, well, almost everyplace we can get this stuff and sorry to say.....
> 
> cheaper!!!
> ...



I will have to disagree on this one. I welcome stores to post info up to once a month.

costumes4less.com has also been a sponsor of this forum and network. Without sponsors, the forum would not exist.

There are new people to the forum every day. Many do NOT know of any stores online. Right site. right people and Halloween is 365 days a year at HalloweenForum.com.

Thanks.


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Dearest Larry,
I offically consider myself,spanked
and I will try not to do it again.
I didn't look at it at a ghosts p.o.v
sorry to Nick


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

not to worry. it's all good


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

so cool, thank you


----------

